# Nuova Simonelli Oscar Thoughts



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi guys, I came here a while ago asking for advice for a new machine, and finally bought a fully modded Oscar from elektros.it. People asked me to share my thoughts, and I'd like to! So now I've had it a few weeks I thought I'd write up something.

First caveat... while I know a lot about making espresso through having lessons and reading about it, my hands-on experience timer is very very low. I had a Delonghi machine before this which does not even remotely compare, the transferrable skills are almost none. Luckily that's changing now, but it does make comparisons to other machines more difficult, I can only try to apply the theory. I really welcome anyone to correct me on any misconceptions or give any extra usage advice.

Also, the cup that got me into coffee was a light roasted single origin espresso. Before that I didn't know such flavours existed. That is to say, my taste buds lie firmly on the acidic sweet side of things, as opposed to the heavy chocolatey side. Sometimes a shot comes through which would be too underextracted to serve in a shop, but I still kinda like it. That might be relevant to some of my testimony.

*Initial thoughts:*

The box arrived, well packaged (with the Oscar's box encased inside another box with packing peanuts, overall size was massive) I took to unpacking everything. Not many things to pull out of the box really. The machine itself, a box of accessories, and a manual. The accessories included a portafilter, single and double baskets, a plastic tamper and a measuring spoon (!). No blank basket for backflushing, but the retailer was good enough to include one as a free gift (along with some spare gaskets). I got to filling the water tank, which is supposedly 2.3L, from a 2L bottle of Waitrose Essential water. It overflowed with the last of the bottle







. Don't believe the hype, tank size is just less than 2L. Also removing the tank to clean up the mess was problematic, because the sides of the machine press on the tank, making more water spill. Got that all sorted (and lesson learned), then switched it on and left it to warm up. The machine has a note saying not to add water while it's on... does that really matter?

I have a little electricity monitor, so I thought it might be useful to give some stats (anyone can look up the other information after all). It uses 1.3KW when the boiler is on, and 3W when it's off (basically nothing). Obviously during warming up is when it uses the most because the boiler is on more. During the first hour it used about 0.25kWh of power (so, 250W on average). Actually brewing coffee seems to roughly average the same sort of power draw, although that's harder to measure. Leaving the machine idle for an hour (just heating up when the ambient temperature cools it down enough) used 0.13kWh, suggesting the boiler comes on exactly a tenth of the time, what do you know! At a current price of around 16p per kWh, it's nice to have a rough idea of how much the machine is costing.

*Using the machine:*

I think I'm getting the hang of it. At first, shots were coming through way too fast. Around 10-15 seconds for 18g dose, 28g shot. I ate through probably 400g of beans trying to diagnose whether I was doing something wrong, the only way to get remotely reasonably times was to dose at about 20g which was just a bit too full for comfort. At 18g I was going up to the finest setting on my Malhkonig Vario and it was still too fast. I asked my local coffee shop to let me feel the texture of some espresso ground coffee and took some home in an old film pot to compare (I did this before with a drip grind and it's still sitting in my cupboard, really useful when I need to remind myself of the consistency). They gave me a whole shot's worth of ground coffee to run through the machine. I could tell by the texture when I tamped and the sound the machine made that it was much finer than mine (plus it took longer to come through). I got the go ahead from the shop I bought it from to remove the warranty sticker, went and bought a 2mm allen key, and with a bit of tweaking, it now runs nicely and I can actually try to dial in the grind. I am noticing way more difference between different beans than I was expecting. A setting that was almost choking the machine with one bean can come through too fast with another.

An early problem was that I was getting grinds in the basket after I had knocked out the puck, cleaned it, and put it back in the brewhead empty. I almost posted on here asking what was wrong with my technique, but then I looked and saw how the grinds were creeping up the edge because the plastic tamper it came with was too small for the basket, and that part of the basket sits around the side of the shower screen. Sure enough, my proper tamper donated by the wonderful nickmorrisrdg, has solved the problem.

Controlling the temperature of the water through cooling flushes is something I need to go away and study again. The distinction between the "water dance" and just regular flow is more subtle than I thought it would be. But at the moment I'm still playing with grind, times, and weights, so I'm just trying to stay consistent for now, and I can look into it again properly at a later date. I'm also considering getting an IMS shower screen (with accompanying basket).

I've never used a proper steam wand before this machine, and boy does this thing have steam power. First thing I need to say, is that despite having never used one, I still feel like the steam knob goes *the wrong way*. I've steamed milk a half dozen times now, and 3-4 of those, I tried to turn off the steam and accidentally turned it up more (not that it got any more powerful it was already fully open, it just made it harder to actually turn it off). Also, there is a lot of traction. As in, when in the 'fully off' position, the steam knob points at 8 o'clock. It requires roughly a full 360 degree turn before the steam kicks in, then it goes from nothing to full power in about 90 degrees. I'm wondering if it's safe to leave the knob sitting at the 'almost on' position? As in, leave it at the 360 degree turn point, then I only need to turn it 90 degrees to get it to kick in, rather than 450. At the very least, I've started doing this within any given steaming session. Then turning it back to fully off once I'm done.

Other than the mechanics of it... I am still learning how to steam properly, but I'm convinced it's got the power. My old Delonghi would take around a minute to warm up the milk to the right temperature, this only takes seconds in my small milk pitcher with the Oscar. Not much margin of error for someone to learn how to make proper microfoam, but we'll see.

Let's see what else... the machine has a light to indicate the water tank is empty, which is kinda useless because every time that's come on has been when it cuts out half way through pumping. I don't think I've ever had it happen during making a shot though, always during a cleaning flush (which is lucky). But a water level indicator, or if this light came on at about 20% water, would be way more useful. It's supposed to indicate 'nearly-empty' but either their definition of nearly is not the same as mine, or I just don't notice it coming on, I'll try to pay more attention. The machine itself is nice, I like the plasticy looks but I'm sure it's quite divisive. Good size, enough room for cups on the top to warm up even under my cupboards (but they don't get so hot that I don't mind resting other things there like the allen keys!).

I took a bunch of photos but I've probably bored you enough with the long post, so here's just one of him sitting ready







. I wanted to wait until I get my new cups to post a photo, but they may not be here until the end of the month so this will do. You might notice the double spout for the portafilter is actually behind the blue cup. I don't have a naked portafilter but this is a good approximation that won't spray as violently, for now!









If anyone has any questions or tips let me know!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will be interesting to view your journey


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How big is the boiler?


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> How big is the boiler?


2.3L, heat exchanger. (Probably where the erroneous 2.3L water tank number comes from)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've actually got an IMS shower screen knocking around left over from the group buy as I ordered myself 2 of the same one rather than one of each type, it's yours for £15 delivered if you want it, pm me of you do.

I'm glad you're liking the machine having been the main enabler on this purchase, and for 1 or 2 others as well lol


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Charliej said:


> I've actually got an IMS shower screen knocking around left over from the group buy as I ordered myself 2 of the same one rather than one of each type, it's yours for £15 delivered if you want it, pm me of you do.
> 
> I'm glad you're liking the machine having been the main enabler on this purchase, and for 1 or 2 others as well lol


That would be superb! I'll shoot you a PM







. Also thanks for reading (at least skimming) the whole thing to find that buried in there







.

Haha yes, Nuova Simonelli owes you some commission







. That said, I was first turned onto the machine elsewhere when I mentioned I'd come across the Fracino Piccino, they said I should consider the Oscar in a similar price range. I came here stuck between those too, so they should send a tip to that other guy too







.


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Chinery

I wish you had posted your thoughts on the Oscar earlier yesterday, I spent all day trying to get my new Oscar to perform correctly.

The first two paragraphs of the "Using the machine" in your post describes my problems exactly in that the shots were coming through to quickly and the tamper was to small.

I will contact Gianni at Elektros re: adjustments to the machine


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

shad3925 said:


> Chinery
> 
> I wish you had posted your thoughts on the Oscar earlier yesterday, I spent all day trying to get my new Oscar to perform correctly.
> 
> ...


I may be wrong, but i think he must be talking about adjusting the grinder, rather than the machine... if thats what you were thinking.

Having said that I thought the adjustment of a Vario was more complex than turning an allen key...


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> I may be wrong, but i think he must be talking about adjusting the grinder, rather than the machine... if thats what you were thinking.
> 
> Many thanks, Having read it again I think you may be right.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> I may be wrong, but i think he must be talking about adjusting the grinder, rather than the machine... if thats what you were thinking.
> 
> Having said that I thought the adjustment of a Vario was more complex than turning an allen key...


You're right, it was the grinder. Shad, I told you about adjusting my grinder several times, both in a PM and on your own thread. Espresso is really hard to make well. You need to slow down, read all the advice you are being given carefully, and try your best to put it into practice, but don't expect instant results. It's extremely disrespectful to email the retailer and complain that the machine is broken based only on misreading a paragraph where I very clearly explain that my grinder was at fault, there was no other interpretation of what I wrote. You have the equipment you need to make great coffee, now it's time to learn the skills. I think you should seriously consider finding a nearby barista training course, you have sunk a lot of money into this equipment, it won't be much more to have some hands-on training on how to use it.

As for adjusting the Vario, it is that simple! On the oldest Varios you had to remove a flap, unscrew a screw and move it forwards or back. I think that screw might still be there on the newer models, but there is another little hole which takes an allen key which is far easier (and the recommended route). In the USA, the Baratza Vario comes with a little tool to help you adjust it, you can see in this video from Seattle Coffee Gear:






Annoyingly when Mahlkonig distribute the machine they decided to cover up that hole with a 'warranty void if removed' sticker, and they (obviously) don't include the tool. But a 2mm allen key does the job just fine.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Great post I'm glad you like the Oscar it is a nice machine. As for leaving the steam wand resting at just off is fine I did it with mine and with other machines I've used with that type of steam knob.

Re ims I've a 18/22 basket which I no longer use if you're interested I'll figure a price and is yours.

Enjoy your machine


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Great post I'm glad you like the Oscar it is a nice machine. As for leaving the steam wand resting at just off is fine I did it with mine and with other machines I've used with that type of steam knob.
> 
> Re ims I've a 18/22 basket which I no longer use if you're interested I'll figure a price and is yours.
> 
> Enjoy your machine


Thanks Johnny







. And yes! Amazing what offers this forum produces when you express interest







. I'll send you a PM about the basket.


----------



## shad3925 (May 12, 2014)

Quote

"You need to slow down, read all the advice you are being given carefully, and try your best to put it into practice, but don't expect instant results."

I hate to admit it but your right.

Currently nursing a broken bone in my foot...crutches & plaster... and getting to hasty and impatient whilst glued to the chair.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

An interesting read for me, considering that I am looking for an oscar as well. I would like to ask, @chinery , does your oscar comes with a european plug or a uk 3 pin plug? Would that be of a concern if I am to order from Elektros? I can see that considering all the mods included, Elektros would be the optimum choice for me to choose a seller price-wise since they are having an offer right now with a free delivery =D.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

And one additional questions, how much drinks can you make simultaneously for this machine? I know for certain that it's better than the gaggia classic, but by how much? I am sure with your experience, you could, perhaps, tell me more?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Hi Iwwstriker, I wouldn't worry about ordering from Elektros, their customer service is really good... Gianni has been answering all my questions even though my machine isn't from him









Main thing with the Oscar vs Classic is that you won't need to wait before steaming milk and you can pretty much make drinks one after another without having to wait for boiler to heat/cool/heat/cool etc which is most benefit if making drinks for several friends...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Oscar will keep going for ages, it can steam for days if milky drinks are your thing.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Iwwstriker said:


> An interesting read for me, considering that I am looking for an oscar as well. I would like to ask, @chinery , does your oscar comes with a european plug or a uk 3 pin plug? Would that be of a concern if I am to order from Elektros? I can see that considering all the mods included, Elektros would be the optimum choice for me to choose a seller price-wise since they are having an offer right now with a free delivery =D.


It's a EU 2-pin earthed Schuko plug. I think I posted a link to a suitable adaptor in the first post? So long as it is earthed and 13amp it'll work. You could also replace the plug yourself but I think people would generally advise against it, it's good to keep the machine in original condition in case you decide to sell it on or have to send it back.



Iwwstriker said:


> And one additional questions, how much drinks can you make simultaneously for this machine? I know for certain that it's better than the gaggia classic, but by how much? I am sure with your experience, you could, perhaps, tell me more?


I'm not sure what you mean exactly... it can brew espresso and steam milk simultaneously. Like any 1-group machine it can only make one drink simultaneously, unless you count making a hot chocolate with the milk and drink the espresso neat! The Classic can't do both at the same time, so it takes even longer to make a single milk-based coffee. You have to wait for the boiler to change temperature before steaming the milk/brewing the shot. But the Oscar is a significant step up from the Classic for many other reasons as well, I'm sure if you look around and read up about single boiler machines vs HX/dual boiler machines, and about brewing temperatures, steam power, pressure profiles, and just all of the parts that go into making an espresso machine you will come to understand why. There are also lots of videos on YouTube.

The Oscar was already (IMO) by a long way the best available option for the money when I bought mine. With free shipping and the bundle of free detergent and cleaning brush, it's a no brainer. But know what you're getting into. It is not an easy machine to use (no proper espresso machine is) and you will need a very capable grinder.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

stevenh said:


> Hi Iwwstriker, I wouldn't worry about ordering from Elektros, their customer service is really good... Gianni has been answering all my questions even though my machine isn't from him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think judging from the customer review, he seems like a really nice guy to chat to. Thank you for pointing that out. And I am terribly sorry for not making myself clear. Yes, I am actually referring to the recovery rate that the oscar boiler is going to have. So looking at the comments by @chinery and @stevenh, I would say that I could keep on going with making more drinks without needing to wait for the machine to get up to temperature after each drink. But there's a stupid question I have, which is, the steam tip. Some comments on the internet are saying that the tips are wider and cause the steam to be released very quickly. I saw an optional steam tip selling at 15 euros on Elektro's. I am just wondering whether is the replacement necessary? Or could the steam keep on going for one jug of milk after another?


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Ah cool







. I did actually think you might mean sequential drinks rather than simultaneous but forgot to add that to my reply. I haven't performed any temperature tests myself, but if you search for 'Nuova Simonelli Oscar temperature stability' you'll find a thread on another forum where someone has an identically modded machine (with the gigleurs that are in the optional section on the Elektros website), and I think they have about a 1-2min downtime between shots in those tests. About the time it would take to prepare and grind another shot, I've found.

I only have the regular steam tip on my Oscar. It's hard to use but I think this is my fault, not the tip's. Steaming milk takes a lot of practice on a new machine, even if you have done it on other machines before. The steam will keep going fine by the way, certainly provided you are only steaming to the correct temperature and you aren't just leaving it on. There is so much power it does not take very long at all for the milk to heat up. I think the reason people complain about the steam tip on the Oscar is they think it is hard to use, mostly because it heats the milk so quickly they don't have time to get the right technique to inject the air into the milk. I don't think it will ever run out of steam unless you are really constantly steaming milk for a very long time.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Steaming is very hard if doing small quantities especially since the steam power on these machines are quite high... I think the optional steam tip on offer is the Musica one which is still hard to use (I've not tried the Oscar tip) but is supposed to be better with smaller holes... just now I'm using my Musica with an adaptor to use a Silvia 1-hole tip...


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Ah, yes, thank you for correcting me. I do apologize for the wrongly applied vocabulary into my sentence. Yes, sequential drinks. Because any machines is alright with one drink for myself. But making drinks for a lot of friends altogether is so annoying and slow too on the gaggia classic. But I can't argue much for being new to this coffee business. After having a go at my current gaggia and a mazzer super jolly, I figured that it is time for a better upgrade and right now seems to be the lucky moment since elektro's is having a promotion. That is a lot of information to be processed slowly at night after work, but I suppose I am attracted to most features of the Oscar since no doubt, it is way better than my current machine. So thank you very much for the advises and everyone else who added some as well. I'll try to source one oscar since it is the most penny-worth machine I could find at the moment in the current market. Cheers =D Will be reporting back soon to forum once I have sourced it and gonna look for the next lovely home that could house my darling gaggia classic. =D


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

No need to apologise! I was just a bit confused but probably could have guessed what you meant.

The Oscar is a great machine. Unmodified it is a significant step up from a Classic or a Silvia, the only two machines that cost less worth considering (I believe). Modified it is as good as a Musica in all but looks (and water tap). It will be able to handle a group of people as well as any HX machine in the same price range, even several hundred pounds more. Also the SJ should be a great match. But, as someone who recently bought the machine I might be biased. You should definitely do as you say and continue to research and learn what you can. Look forward to seeing what you end up deciding







.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

HHhhhmmmmm, seems like I will be heading in the direction of a red Oscar after a respond from Gianni himself. THe striking red seems to have attracted all of me. Hahahaa..... I am still thinking about whether to spend that 500 quids on an iPhone or a coffee machine? What would a coffee enthusiast do? Any suggestions?


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha... surely the answer to "what would a coffee enthusiast do" is obvious?? 

In all seriousness those things are very hard to compare. How happy are you with the coffee you are making with your Classic, and how happy are you with your current phone? I had no problem justifying a £600 iPhone 4S purchase: I did it on day one, almost three years ago (upgrading from the iPhone 3G) and I have used it almost every day since (I think every day except two when we went away for the weekend). It is honestly a near critical part of my current lifestyle -- not that I couldn't live without it, but that I would have to change a lot to be able to.

The Oscar I can't justify as well, it lives in the category of a bit of a 'mad' purchase and I refrain from telling the price to most people unless they ask. I don't believe it was unjustified, it is worth what it costs, and hopefully it will last me many more years than the iPhone (and will resell for more if I stop/upgrade), but it would certainly be easier to live without it. I could just visit coffee shops more often, it would probably have cost me a lot less money overall than the home machine (especially since I still keep visiting them). But it's a hobby, and it's not a cheap hobby, but many are even more expensive. I enjoy the act of making coffee, and learning more about coffee. I also enjoy drinking it, but I would be drinking it anyway to stay awake, so it might as well be good!

That red Oscar is nice looking. I like the black too a lot though. In my small kitchen, despite being massive, the Oscar looks subtle in black. In red it would really draw the eye! Make sure you are looking at the right model though, the fully modded version in red is €735, plus €10 if you want the gigleurs from the other section, so it's closer to £600 than £500.

If you do decide to go for the iPhone, make sure you wait until the next model is out! http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#iPhone


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Then when next model is out get it on contract so don't need to pay up front and tell yourself they were both worth it


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

chinery said:


> Haha... surely the answer to "what would a coffee enthusiast do" is obvious??
> 
> In all seriousness those things are very hard to compare. How happy are you with the coffee you are making with your Classic, and how happy are you with your current phone? I had no problem justifying a £600 iPhone 4S purchase: I did it on day one, almost three years ago (upgrading from the iPhone 3G) and I have used it almost every day since (I think every day except two when we went away for the weekend). It is honestly a near critical part of my current lifestyle -- not that I couldn't live without it, but that I would have to change a lot to be able to.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, thanks for that massive advice. I am looking forward to getting the new iPhone when it launches in the late autumn (usually around this time of the year). I am currently using an iPhone 4s, which is not bad, besides that the battery kinda suck and that's all actually. But it would be something that I use all the time. My range of spending currently lies around 500-600 quid. So I'll have myself well-covered for that. So it's bugging me head all the time. iPhone or Coffee. And I can't live without both. Having no coffee in a day just makes monday morning the worse. Oh goodness....how could anyone get passed monday without coffee. Hahaha.

Gianni said that the red model is coated with an anti-scratch clear coat, which would justify the investment and maybe a better option for someone as careless as me. The black matte version is very sleeky. I like it very much, but I am afraid I might accidentally have a few sharp edges through the body and ooppss, there goes the paint job. So maybe the red would be okay. And the lighting in my kitchen isn't sufficient enough to lit up every corner, so the red would make a better choice than the black one. So yeah, I guess I might have an answer to myself, finally. Yup, the fully modded version is what I currently have in mind. what's the gigleurs? Does that gives the machine some extra impressive abilities as well compared to a non-modded oscar?

Hmmmm, gonna have to ask my gf to decide for me and I bet I am gonna get a lecture before eventually giving me some proper advices.

Here we go, nag nag nag...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

The giggleurs will give it better temperature stability... If you can get it fitted in Italy then I would do that to save hassle later, it's only a few euros...

I'm retrofitting the retaining valve kit that elektros has as my plastic one is leaking so was either get 3 euro piece but might have to replace again in the future or get the 9 euro kit which is all metal and should last... You might want to add this kit to your shopping list too... Most ppl have no problems with that valve but I'm just one of the unlucky ones...

Are you also getting the Sirai and boiler gauge upgraded too?


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Was going to post a new thread but I put a link in it. It's not been posted, but no matter, as I figured this would be better here:

So,

I have been reading these forums quite obsessively over the last few weeks and after a year of planning, saving and researching I have come to the stage where I have decided on a coffee machine and a grinder!

It gets better&#8230;I have saved enough money for them too!!

The best part of all&#8230;My wife has been totally OK with it!

So after reading in detail your posts (Chinery) about coming to the conclusion of the Oscar Simonelli fully modded from Elektros.it I have agreed with everything you wrote and have dived into the idea of getting one, and a Mignon, plus a naked portafilter.

I showed my wife, and after explaining what Elekros actually do to it, she agreed this was the right choice.

Currently this is about £823.

That price is due to wife's preference on the grinder being chrome and the installation of gigleurs! Not that I'm complaining hah!

SO my question is&#8230;..Red or Silver?

Joke









Seriously, before I commit, am I mad? I'm OK with the budget but I would hate to be that guy that posts "Hey this is my first ever coffee machine!" and the community wonders why I didn't do something obviously different and more sensible. This is a big purchase for me and I want to have it making me espresso for some years.

I will make espresso with it about three times a day, almost every day. I will have to make one, maybe two lattes a day as well and the lattes will be right alongside the espressos. If waiting a long time between making drinks is too long then I'll be in trouble. Mrs PAW does not want a second hand machine in her kitchen for the needs of a warranty and if the machine is single boiler she will see it as a hindrance due to time taken between steaming and brewing. She does not make the coffee but I think she will once she sees how easy it could be with this machine. Can this machine do handle this? Can I handle this? Or should I start thinking it over again?


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't speak on the Mignon, I have never used one. You can buy good grinders in the UK but if you get a discount buying them together then you might as well. Nuova Simonelli are generally a great brand, they make the Mythos One which was used in the winning routine of this years WBC. I think everyone in the final used an EK43 or a Mythos One. That doesn't mean their domestic grinders are necessarily top of the line for the money, but it's a good indication of quality (the same is true of their reputation for espresso machines by the way).

Of course I'm not going to say "you're making a terrible mistake" because if so then I would had made the same mistake a month or so ago







. But I still stand by my opinion that the ~£600 modded Oscar is the best new machine you can currently get in the price range, probably a few hundred higher too. Happy for others to chime in and disagree of course, I have not actually used many of the competing machines!

It will cope with your needs with regards to recovery time. This is not like a single boiler machine, the boiler is massive (look for a video where they take it apart), which means it takes ages to heat up, and ages to cool down! Unless you are turning on the pump and steam valve and walking away, I don't think you're going to notice any problems with it coming out too cold. You can still brew even if the heating light comes on, that is just 'topping up' the temperature of the boiler. There will still be steam pressure, and so the water in the boiler is still above brewing temperature, meaning the water in the HX will still be hot enough. In my experience the time it takes between making your lattes and espressos will be as quick as you can knock out the coffee and prepare a new shot.

All that said, no espresso machine is particularly easy. It takes someone particularly interested in gettings hands on to want to learn how to use it, certainly my girlfriend does not fall into that camp







.

Like I said earlier in the thread, I would encourage everyone to learn about the machine and the others out there before making the purchase, like you said it's a lot of money. But to me it sounds like it will work well for you!


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Ha yeah thanks Chinery! I so glad! I have seen almost every video there is regarding the stripping down and the insides! I was watching to see if I could do it myself but it looks like this is a job for them considering my engineering knowledge.







I will commit to the learned ways of everyone on here regarding the proper use of this tool!

I forgot to mention, did yours come with two portafilters? I see some videos where they get a single and a double spout. Then i look at whats in the box and there is only one. A little confused but it won't change my mind as i'll be bottomless most of the time anyway







Wehey!


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

I was actually confused about that too. It comes with two spouts, but only one portafilter. I was a bit disappointed as I was going to convert one to bottomless! It's bare bones out of the box, doesn't even have a backflushing disc. (Luckily Gianni threw one in!)


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

I know and the gaskets, brush and cleaner too!? Really thoughtful of them to include this!

Edit - Waiting for Mrs PAW to tell her its decided! Also working out delivery times as I will want to be off work when this arrives. Was it about 5 working days for you Chinery?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

An extra portafilter from elektros is quite cheap too... Can get a bottomless from them too...


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

I got extra gaskets, but the brush and cleaner are a new promotion. Just even more of a value add







. And a previous poster mentioned free shipping too? Don't know if you need a code for that or something.

I ordered on a Wednesday, and it arrived the following Tuesday.


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Carefully putting an order together with that included right now haha!


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

If anyone buying a new machine wants an IMS basket and Torr tamper to go with it, I'm planning to sell mine soon, so feel free to PM me







.


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Chinery! Thats good timing considering what they do to it. DHL free delivery right now


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

So I just asked a now retired electrician about chopping off the plugs and putting new ones on. They said there should be no problem at all as the Italians use the same colour code so its just a case of choosing the right fuse for the device. I think I prefer this option but would like to ask&#8230;are the Italain plugs on the Oscar Simonelli sealed up? Meaning if I wanted to put them back on I could. I don't think this would be an issue with warranty as its an EU device and rated 220 to 240. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

chinery said:


> If anyone buying a new machine wants an IMS basket and Torr tamper to go with it, I'm planning to sell mine soon, so feel free to PM me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come . only had it 2 months?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just replace the whole lead with a kettle lead, chop the moulded end off the kettle chord and wire that straight into the oscar where the other cable is, that way the original cable will remain intact


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks coffechap!! Better idea! Nice one!


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> How come . only had it 2 months?


Which one? For the tamp I have decided I'm not getting along with the plan2convex base, I prefer flat. For the basket it is just too big, it's advertised as 18-22g but I find shots come through too fast at 18g even when I grind very fine, so I'm going to try a (smaller) VST one instead.

Or did you think I meant the machine? Don't worry, that's not going anywhere any time soon







(unless a doctor orders me to stop drinking caffeine which I sometimes wonder about...)


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

PAW said:


> So I just asked a now retired electrician about chopping off the plugs and putting new ones on. They said there should be no problem at all as the Italians use the same colour code so its just a case of choosing the right fuse for the device. I think I prefer this option but would like to ask&#8230;are the Italain plugs on the Oscar Simonelli sealed up? Meaning if I wanted to put them back on I could. I don't think this would be an issue with warranty as its an EU device and rated 220 to 240. I could be wrong though.


Coffeechap's suggestion seems sensible if I understand it correctly (wire a female kettle lead connector onto the lead coming out of the Oscar?). But for the record the 2-pin Italian plug is fully moulded. Maybe worth checking with Gianni about whether it will affect his warranty/support? I expect he would not want to have to replace the plug on a returned model should you have to, but if it's just a case of switching it back out then should be fine.


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm guessing here but I think a 13 amp fuse will be correct for the Oscar? Will a 5 amp be OK for the Mignon grinder? I don't want to get this wrong. The grinder runs at 225w power though so maybe 3 amp. (not really sure here)


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

What is wrong with a simple adaptor?

Example

https://www.euronetwork.co.uk/converter-plugs/euro-to-uk

Paul


----------



## Oscar (Aug 8, 2014)

chinery said:


> For the basket it is just too big, it's advertised as 18-22g but I find shots come through too fast at 18g even when I grind very fine, so I'm going to try a (smaller) VST one instead.


If you have tried the VST in the Oscar, How is it working out?


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Oscar said:


> If you have tried the VST in the Oscar, How is it working out?


I like it, but I think mostly because it's smaller, so I am wasting less coffee when things go bad. VST make a 18, 20, and 22g basket, so I find it a bit odd that the IMS one is supposed to cover that whole range. For now I am just dosing at 18g exactly, since I am still working out how to get my grinder to perform reliably. Sometimes it seems like if I put it one notch coarser (on the micro scale of the Vario) the shot comes through about 15 seconds faster, which is crazy. Then moving back up to the original setting is still too fast. But it could be that I'm doing something wrong, I haven't been very rigorous with these tests. Once I'm comfortable with getting the grind setting, I'll experiment with over/underdosing a bit.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

chinery said:


> VST make a 18, 20, and 22g basket, so I find it a bit odd that the IMS one is supposed to cover that whole range.


I remain equally bemused


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I remain equally bemused


The extraction figures aren't bemused though


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice review. I took a peak at the website and what caught my eye was the OscarII. Looks like a big look/design/function. Looks really good as well. How's the Oscar performing now btw?.


----------



## gsisr (Dec 21, 2014)

What tamper diameter do you suggest for Oscar portafilter?


----------

